

Real Augmented Reality Google Goggles In Prototype Stage? - signa11
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/06/real-augmented-reality-google-goggles-in-prototype-stage/

======
jeffool
I wait with baited breath what Team Danger does with the combination of
Motorola Mobility. At least one assumes Android has in mind the potential
there.

